# Long 610 4 wheel drive smoking



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

Tractor has always smoked pretty bad and I could smell burnt fuel out of the tail pipe but its worse now after resealing the injector pump. Tractor is running good no leaks out of the pump like before. Not using any oil. Ive blocked off the thermostarter. I also blew air back in the fuel tank from the hose coming from the top of the secondary fuel filter and reservoir and it was clogged up so now Im going to work it for awhile to try to burn the sludge out of the muffler. Are those the return lines coming from the top of the secondary filer and small reservoir back to the fuel tank? I cant see in the fuel tank if any fuel is coming out of the return lines. Should I check the vent plug on the top of the secondary fuel filter?


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

Got it figured out I think.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello kpack,

If you succeed in solving the problem, please post the solution for the benefit of other Long tractor owners.


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

Fuel tank return line connection was plugged up. 
I now have a steady stream of diesel on the return line from the injection pump back to secondary fuel filter into the tank. 
I’m getting very little diesel on the return line from the injectors to the reservoir, not sure how much is supposed to come out there.


----------

